# K now I'm worried



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

I believe my Ryukin is either 
A.) suffering from some type of infestation/infection 
B.) needs to be washed.

he's got black spots like a dalmation growing

1.) The black stuff is not a bruise. 
2.) Is solid black or dark dark brown.
3.) Is from what I can observe subdermal/in the skin
5.) Is smooth in apperance
6.) No redness or swelling on surounding area
7.) Has not impacted the fishes health yet
8.) Does not effect movement
9.) Is spreading.

Can fish get dirty? Can you wash your fish?
I've been doing 25% water changes every day, tank temp is at 74degs, no amon, n2, n3. Treating currently with Primafix.

HELP! I need ideas cause I have no clue what this is!!! 

If primafix don't work in a week, or the black spots spread I'll use salt next. if that doesn't do it I'll nuke the tank with aquarisol. And then melafix. If that stuff spreads to damn quick I'm ready to hit the tank with everything at once. Ryukin will prolly survive, but the fry may not. idk. I'm starting to worry.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i am not 100% positive ; but this may well be quite normal..it is very common for young goldfish to change colors..you my get them when small and they are orange..as they start growing other colors start to appear on their bodies..

if you scroll to the top of this section there is a thread "some disease sites"....go to fishyfarmacy and check out diseases....


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

okay lightning don't strike twice. Just talked to one of my lfs guys that I like about it today and he mentioned the same thing. I didn't realize they changed color. But wouldn't it be alittle more even or something cause right now the poor ryukin looks down right grubby. Sorry to be so crass, but It's like some of his fins have poop streaks on em. Honest to goodness if you could give a fish a bath I would. But at the same time it would explain why it all looks very subdermal. 
Should I continue to treat with salt and Primafix?


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2009)

it could that he is a calico ryukin. like loha stated he might just morphing into his colors.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

keep in mind that all of these fancy goldfish are derived from the common carp..a nasty dirty looking fish.now there are hundreds of variations..and virtually millions of color patterns..color isn't just in the body ; but the fins also..when all is said and done your fish may have red,brown,black,blue,yellow,orange,white and even pink markings..or a combination of all...just no way to tell..
it is going to be whatever it is going to be....just how mother nature works.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Yep, loha's right on the money, Ryukin is morphing his color. His head is mostly black, some of his fins are kinda black, and he looks like he's got a mustache and beard. He's a fun fish to have, but 1.) he's a mid lvl vacuum cleaner of doom. 2.) and down right hideous right now. I'll keep him around until a.) the betta's look like they aren't doing to well cause of lack of food. b.) he stops changing color and stays in thie wierd ugly inbetween phase.


----------

